# RS6



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Has anyone had a drive in one yet?


----------



## Gavin_Mc (May 10, 2002)

was mentioned by the dealer but refused on the grounds that if I drive it I will immediately remortgage the house, sell the girlfriend, and be completely skint for the next few years !


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I am picking up my next TT on 1st March and my dealer has asked if I want to take their RS6 out for the morning............... errrrrrrrrrmmm "YEAH"

To be honest if we didn't need two cars (A4 Cab and TTC), then we would have an RS6, no question.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hi Giles

I had a little go in the RS6 a couple of weeks ago.

It was totally unexpected, I didn't ask but when offered I jumped at the chance.

It's quick. Although a car like the Elise seems quicker this baby was just amazing. On acceleration from 70 mph the 110 mph alarm that had been set was reached in very little time.

But for Â£60 give me the baby Aston.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> But for Â£60 give me the baby Aston.


...which is now likely to be Â£90k!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Well the RS6 is nice


----------

